# Failed! POOR'S MAN NITRIC ACID



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Hi , yesterday after I see a couple of movies on YouTube about Poor's man nitric acid i decide to try this method.
I start like in a movie with gold plated fingers , I was added about 520 gr(this contain minimum 2.5 gr of pure gold). I put the fingers with sulfuric acid ,water and potassium nitrate on stove and is start the reaction like in the YouTube clip, after 10 minutes the foils from fingers start coming down floating all around in solution (I was so happy), after another 20 minute the solution become saturated and I filter the foils and replace the solution with a fresh one, checking the saturated solution with SNCL show me a positive test for gold this mean the poor's man nitric acid dissolve some foils. After 10 minutes the replaced solution of poor man nitric acid it dissolve all foils from fingers (I was so sad).
CONCLUSION: POOR MAN NITRIC ACID DISSOLVE THE GOLD.
The PROBLEM: I combined that two solution and I was added urea followed by addition of SMB dissolved in water and the solution was directly changed the colour to black and the gold it was start to precipitate, I collect the gold and I test the solution with SNCL for gold and the test was possitve, I try to add more SMB a excess of SMB AND PMB I was added and after several hours on the bottom of beacker it was a slug of gold with SMB ant PMB wich I successfully refine with HCl and hydrogen peroxide.
I recover in total about 1.6 gr of gold(I must recover minimum 2.5 gr of gold from 520 gr of fingers) and the problem was the waste solution still contain gold who don't want to precipitate and I put that solution in to a bucket to try to precipitate with copper.
IN CONCLUSION POOR MAN NITRIC ACID WILL DISSOLVE THE GOLD AND MAKE VERY HARDER TO ISOLETE THE GOLD FROM SOLUTION.
(after this I try with gold plated fingers an same result the gold go in solution)


----------



## nickvc (Aug 18, 2022)

The only thought I have is perhaps your water if from the tap had some chlorides in it hence allowing some gold to dissolve.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

nickvc said:


> The only thought I have is perhaps your water if from the tap had some chlorides in it hence allowing some gold to dissolve.


I don't use tap water I use demineralised water without any chlorine


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

nickvc said:


> The only thought I have is perhaps your water if from the tap had some chlorides in it hence allowing some gold to dissolve.


and after I read on internet the sulfuric acid will dissolve the gold, probably this is the problem sulfuric acid dissolve the gold


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

nickvc said:


> The only thought I have is perhaps your water if from the tap had some chlorides in it hence allowing some gold to dissolve.


they say on internet the sulfuric acid when is in combination with nitric acid will dissolve the gold, this mean the reaction between nitrate salt and sulfuric acid gone wrong it start to make nitric acid wich meat the sulfuric acid from solution


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 18, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> they say on internet the sulfuric acid when is in combination with nitric acid will dissolve the gold, this mean the reaction between nitrate salt and sulfuric acid gone wrong it start to make nitric acid wich meat the sulfuric acid from solution


Sulfuric do not dissolve Gold, unless it is used in an electrolytic cell. And even then it is not the Sulfuric acid, but the Persulfuric acid created by the voltage very close to the anode.
So if it actually dissolves Gold it is likely that your Nitrates or Sulfuric is contaminated with Chloride of some kind.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Sulfuric do not dissolve Gold, unless it is used in an electrolytic cell. And even then it is not the Sulfuric acid, but the Persulfuric acid created by the voltage very close to the anode.
> So if it actually dissolves Gold it is likely that your Nitrates or Sulfuric is contaminated with Chloride of some kind.











Refining Gold with Sulphuric Acid


Metallurgical ContentParting Gold-Silver Alloy with Sulphuric AcidGold-Zinc AlloysGold, Silver, and SodiumEffect of Tellurium on PartingParting of Gold and Silver CommerciallyThe Gutzkow Refining Process Pure silver is readily attacked by strong hot sulphuric acid of SG 1.815, or about 90 per...




www.911metallurgist.com




this is the site they say sulfuric acid when meet nitric acid will dissolve the gold this mean THA POORS MAN NITRIC ACID is not the best choice because the nitric acid formed will react with interacted sulfuric acid and will dissolve the gold


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Sulfuric do not dissolve Gold, unless it is used in an electrolytic cell. And even then it is not the Sulfuric acid, but the Persulfuric acid created by the voltage very close to the anode.
> So if it actually dissolves Gold it is likely that your Nitrates or Sulfuric is contaminated with Chloride of some kind.


this is very good for dissolving silver


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 18, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> Refining Gold with Sulphuric Acid
> 
> 
> Metallurgical ContentParting Gold-Silver Alloy with Sulphuric AcidGold-Zinc AlloysGold, Silver, and SodiumEffect of Tellurium on PartingParting of Gold and Silver CommerciallyThe Gutzkow Refining Process Pure silver is readily attacked by strong hot sulphuric acid of SG 1.815, or about 90 per...
> ...


This is new to me, any one else?

Usually when people use poormans they use only nitrates and water.
Sulfuric comes in to play when they try to make Nitric from Nitrates.
And then either use the freezing or distillation method the get cleanish Nitric.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> This is new to me, any one else?
> 
> Usually when people use poormans they use only nitrates and water.
> Sulfuric comes in to play when they try to make Nitric from Nitrates.
> And then either use the freezing or distillation method the get cleanish Nitric.


Are on YouTube couple videos this is  the video and me I repeat to get the foils from 520 gr fingers and I recover initial 1.6 gr and 2 hours ago I recover another 0.3 gr in total now I have 1.9 gr 24 k from 520 gr fingers wich contain minimum 2.5 gr 24k gold , but the waste solution still contain gold the sncl is positive and I put in my waste solution bucket and I wil cement out with copper.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> This is new to me, any one else?
> 
> Usually when people use poormans they use only nitrates and water.
> Sulfuric comes in to play when they try to make Nitric from Nitrates.
> And then either use the freezing or distillation method the get cleanish Nitric.


is not so bad in final the result but was time when the result it was very bad , and if you repeat this procedure from that video with poor man nitric acid you will end with foils dissolved in solution( BUT ME I USE POTASSIUM NITRATE NOT SODIUM NITRATE the author say the potassium nitrate will work)
BUT I BELIEVE THIS IS BEST CHOICE FOR DESSOLVING SILVER FOR PURIFICATION


----------



## Shark (Aug 18, 2022)

I have used this a good bit and never had a problem. What color was the stannous test? Geo explains really well in the video.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Shark said:


> I have used this a good bit and never had a problem. What color was the stannous test? Geo explains really well in the video.


black


----------



## Shark (Aug 18, 2022)

Try diluting a few drops of it and test it again. See if the color changes.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Shark said:


> Try diluting a few drops of it and test it again. See if the color changes.


the waste solution has gold , after first drop I add more SMB and PMB and is precipitate more gold but not all from waste solution


----------



## Shark (Aug 18, 2022)

What is PMB?


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Shark said:


> What is PMB?


potassium metabisilfite


----------



## Shark (Aug 18, 2022)

What is the oral (original) volume of the solution now combined?

This is my first thoughts. Evaporate (not boil) off 20-25 percent of the solution and try again. Use only SMB as I have never used the other. Mix 4-5 grams of smb with 50ml hot water dissolve all of the smb. Heat the solution to the same temperature as the smb solution. Then add the hot smb to the hot solution.
Edit: keep it hot for a while to see if the solution will drop. It is usually fairly quick though.

Or, and this may be the better way, cement it out with copper. This would be the way to go many times when a reaction goes wrong and the user does not have the chemistry background to work it out on paper (I am one of those without the right background). It uses fewer chemicals which can cause more problems later on Cementation is a very handy tool to understand and use.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Shark said:


> What is the oral (original) volume of the solution now combined?
> 
> This is my first thoughts. Evaporate (not boil) off 20-25 percent of the solution and try again. Use only SMB as I have never used the other. Mix 4-5 grams of smb with 50ml hot water dissolve all of the smb. Heat the solution to the same temperature as the smb solution. Then add the hot smb to the hot solution.
> Edit: keep it hot for a while to see if the solution will drop. It is usually fairly quick though.
> ...


I put all solution in to waste bucket and I will process letter with copper I have there more than half gram


----------



## orvi (Aug 18, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> Hi , yesterday after I see a couple of movies on YouTube about Poor's man nitric acid i decide to try this method.
> I start like in a movie with gold plated fingers , I was added about 520 gr(this contain minimum 2.5 gr of pure gold). I put the fingers with sulfuric acid ,water and potassium nitrate on stove and is start the reaction like in the YouTube clip, after 10 minutes the foils from fingers start coming down floating all around in solution (I was so happy), after another 20 minute the solution become saturated and I filter the foils and replace the solution with a fresh one, checking the saturated solution with SNCL show me a positive test for gold this mean the poor's man nitric acid dissolve some foils. After 10 minutes the replaced solution of poor man nitric acid it dissolve all foils from fingers (I was so sad).
> CONCLUSION: POOR MAN NITRIC ACID DISSOLVE THE GOLD.
> The PROBLEM: I combined that two solution and I was added urea followed by addition of SMB dissolved in water and the solution was directly changed the colour to black and the gold it was start to precipitate, I collect the gold and I test the solution with SNCL for gold and the test was possitve, I try to add more SMB a excess of SMB AND PMB I was added and after several hours on the bottom of beacker it was a slug of gold with SMB ant PMB wich I successfully refine with HCl and hydrogen peroxide.
> ...


How do you know so exactly that your fingers contain more than 5g/kg gold ? Did you analyzed them ? Because it is fairly common, that fingers can yield around 2g/kg if they are new. I have experience with all kinds of fingers (RAM, PC card, new, older, Soviet-era etc.) and yields fluctuate quite a bit. I had batches of old fingers that gave me around 6g/kg, but these were no means comparable to modern PC stuff. Average for newer types for me is around 2-3,5g/kg.

Problem could hide in used salts and acid. You can use the purest demineralized water existing, but if you use tech grade sulfuric acid and tech grade nitrate, there is no surprise that chlorides could be present. It is sufficient to have just few decimals of % chloride content in acid or nitrate (I assume contamined nitrate) to solubilize some gold.

And if it happened (gold dissolved in solution), it would be nearly impossible to do it standard way with urea/sulfamic and SMB. Vast portion of salts in the solution are nitrates - for SMB to work, you need acidic pH. Any common acid like sulfuric acid will liberate some free nitric, which will start to re-dissolve the gold. And killing that quantity of nitric acid with sulfamic acid would be fairly wasteful and inefficient.

Only things that came to my mind is to adjust the pH to just slightly acidic and cement the values on copper. But I never done this personally in this situation. Or use the formate reduction method (it run also with high nitrate concentrations).


----------



## orvi (Aug 18, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> Refining Gold with Sulphuric Acid
> 
> 
> Metallurgical ContentParting Gold-Silver Alloy with Sulphuric AcidGold-Zinc AlloysGold, Silver, and SodiumEffect of Tellurium on PartingParting of Gold and Silver CommerciallyThe Gutzkow Refining Process Pure silver is readily attacked by strong hot sulphuric acid of SG 1.815, or about 90 per...
> ...


I never done poorman´s nitric on gold plated material, but I doubt H2SO4/nitrate would dissolve gold, if no chlorides are present. Maybe traces of gold. Even boiling concentrated nitric can dissolve traces of gold, but it cannot stabilize the gold in solution so it is unstable and re-drop when cooled or diluted.


----------



## Shark (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks Orvi, this reminds me that when using this it is critical to get the mixture right. To much of a chemical does shift the balance of how it works. It can create sulfates that have the ability to trap some pm’s, and I am sure the nitrates have the ability as well. Add in that using less than pure chemicals can compound things further.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

orvi said:


> How do you know so exactly that your fingers contain more than 5g/kg gold ? Did you analyzed them ? Because it is fairly common, that fingers can yield around 2g/kg if they are new. I have experience with all kinds of fingers (RAM, PC card, new, older, Soviet-era etc.) and yields fluctuate quite a bit. I had batches of old fingers that gave me around 6g/kg, but these were no means comparable to modern PC stuff. Average for newer types for me is around 2-3,5g/kg.
> 
> Problem could hide in used salts and acid. You can use the purest demineralized water existing, but if you use tech grade sulfuric acid and tech grade nitrate, there is no surprise that chlorides could be present. It is sufficient to have just few decimals of % chloride content in acid or nitrate (I assume contamined nitrate) to solubilize some gold.
> 
> ...


I know the fingers have more than 5g per kg , I process a lot and me I have mixed fingers(the ram fingers contain less) and me I cut all the board who don't contain gold plated I cut at mm, and is normal like 1 kg of my fingers to have more gold than another fingers who have boards material on it without gold plate, I'm perfectionist.


----------



## Shark (Aug 18, 2022)

Here is a button I worked out using this method back early last year. It takes a lot of extra work and effort, but can be made to do a pretty decent job when out of nitric acid.

Button using this method


----------



## orvi (Aug 18, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I know the fingers have more than 5g per kg , I process a lot and me I have mixed fingers(the ram fingers contain less) and me I cut all the board who don't contain gold plated I cut at mm, and is normal like 1 kg of my fingers to have more gold than another fingers who have boards material on it without gold plate, I'm perfectionist.


I just wanted to say that e-scrap is highly inconsistent material in terms of precise yielding. I burnt myself many times when purchasing fingers 
For future, if you have week or two to process, I would stick to AP. Cheapest method, when done right no gold is dissolved. If you have place for one or two buckets, of course (which I do not have, sadly).


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

orvi said:


> orvi said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to say that e-scrap is highly inconsistent material in terms of precise yielding. I burnt myself many times when purchasing fingers
> ...


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

orvi said:


> I just wanted to say that e-scrap is highly inconsistent material in terms of precise yielding. I burnt myself many times when purchasing fingers
> For future, if you have week or two to process, I would stick to AP. Cheapest method, when done right no gold is dissolved. If you have place for one or two buckets, of course (which I do not have, sadl



now are a lot of junkyards who recycle e waste couple years ago I don't heard about e waste recycling in Romania ( don't was any ewaste junkyard in Romania now are a lot , Romania is a country in which first SUPERMARKET was open in 1999)


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

orvi said:


> I just wanted to say that e-scrap is highly inconsistent material in terms of precise yielding. I burnt myself many times when purchasing fingers
> For future, if you have week or two to process, I would stick to AP. Cheapest method, when done right no gold is dissolved. If you have place for one or two buckets, of course (which I do not have, sadly).


in AMERICA are a lot of good source for ewaste


----------



## Martijn (Aug 18, 2022)

Then you: 1 did not make poor mans nitric, but something else. 
2: do not understand what you are doing.

Please present your plan before you start experimenting or copying a video because it looks soooo easy. 

Still using urea? why?

Monkey see monkey do, monkey died or horribly maimed and scarred for life. 

Stop and study please. Forget you tube.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 18, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> now are a lot of junkyards who recycle e waste couple years ago I don't heard about e waste recycling in Romania ( don't was any ewaste junkyard in Romania now are a lot , Romania is a country in which first SUPERMARKET was open in 1999)


I’m a bit confused. You make the same quote twice, and then drag in Romania.
Things are different in different countries, that is sure.
And as Orvi said AP is better with anything regarding PCB.
It takes a bit of time but is cleaner, cheaper and better suited.

As Martijn said, if you say what you have and present a plan on what to accomplish we can give advise.

A exact yield from any set of anything in e-waste is at best based on lucky guessing.
Unless you have all fingers from the same kind of cards produced in the same batch, which may happen, but is unlikely.

Have you studied and read Hoke in your break?


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I’m a bit confused. You make the same quote twice, and then drag in Romania.
> Things are different in different countries, that is sure.
> And as Orvi said AP is better with anything regarding PCB.
> It takes a bit of time but is cleaner, cheaper and better suited.
> ...


hoke nope , right now I wait to have time to read phikal


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 18, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> hoke nope , right now I wait to have time to read phikal


What does phikal mean?


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I’m a bit confused. You make the same quote twice, and then drag in Romania.
> Things are different in different countries, that is sure.
> And as Orvi said AP is better with anything regarding PCB.
> It takes a bit of time but is cleaner, cheaper and better suited.
> ...





Yggdrasil said:


> What does phikal mean?


pihkal is a book written by Dr. Alexander Shlugin


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 18, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> pihkal is a book written by Dr. Alexander Shlugin


Well it may certainly be interesting enough, especially if one has aspiration in psychedelica.
But I doubt it has much relevance to refining, even though there may be references to good lab training and techniques.
Hokes may have given you clues to why you are struggling in your current endeavour.


----------



## Shark (Aug 18, 2022)

Refining Gold with Sulphuric Acid


Metallurgical ContentParting Gold-Silver Alloy with Sulphuric AcidGold-Zinc AlloysGold, Silver, and SodiumEffect of Tellurium on PartingParting of Gold and Silver CommerciallyThe Gutzkow Refining Process Pure silver is readily attacked by strong hot sulphuric acid of SG 1.815, or about 90 per...




www.911metallurgist.com





Having quick read this it does not say refine gold (in the simplest meaning of the word) with sulfuric acid. It is using sulfuric acid to part inquartered gold, such as when refining karat gold and adding silver. Instead of using nitric acid, being the common method, hot, concentrated sulfuric acid is used to replace the nitric. Thanks for posting it, I will read it again a few times as it seems to be holding quite a bit of interesting information concerning another project I have been working at for sometime.


----------



## orvi (Aug 18, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> hoke nope , right now I wait to have time to read phikal


Seems like chemistry got you from all sides 
Psychadelics and refining do not mix well. Trust me.


----------



## orvi (Aug 18, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> now are a lot of junkyards who recycle e waste couple years ago I don't heard about e waste recycling in Romania ( don't was any ewaste junkyard in Romania now are a lot , Romania is a country in which first SUPERMARKET was open in 1999)


I don´t think it isn´t running in Romania. Post-Soviet country with immense ammounts of old electronic equipment, full of PMs. It is certainly well running (and was for quite a long time) in Ukraine, Bulgaria, Russia... I don´t think Romania is any exception.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 18, 2022)

orvi said:


> I don´t think it isn´t running in Romania. Post-Soviet country with immense ammounts of old electronic equipment, full of PMs. It is certainly well running (and was for quite a long time) in Ukraine, Bulgaria, Russia... I don´t think Romania is any exception.


Romania sucks you can't find ewaste.
Are some places where the people sell used stuff but there you can find only gipsy and old people who sell clothes and old broken phones with 5 euro and rarely you see somebody who sell a pentium 4 motherboard with 10 euro the people are crazy I was 2 month ago in Romania and I was in a place like this and people sell only junk.
You can not find Soviet stuff with pd becouse the communist Romania was a closed country like North Korea in this days.
Only one thing is possible to make to speak with somebody from junkyards and buy just the BGA chips or 3 leg transistor with 10 cents that big one becouse the price of iron is 14 cents an for more people will be worth to look on old stuff for transistors.


----------



## orvi (Aug 18, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> Romania sucks you can't find ewaste.
> Are some places where the people sell used stuff but there you can find only gipsy and old people who sell clothes and old broken phones with 5 euro and rarely you see somebody who sell a pentium 4 motherboard with 10 euro the people are crazy I was 2 month ago in Romania and I was in a place like this and people sell only junk.
> You can not find Soviet stuff with pd becouse the communist Romania was a closed country like North Korea in this days.
> Only one thing is possible to make to speak with somebody from junkyards and buy just the BGA chips or 3 leg transistor with 10 cents that big one becouse the price of iron is 14 cents an for more people will be worth to look on old stuff for transistors.


It is fairly normal that e-waste isn´t seen in obvious places. You need to build network of connections to make fair volume, and scrapyards and other easily looked channels will be no help for you - most of the times, they have deals with other well establish guys in the field. So they don´t leave anything for you. Unless you make better offer - which is in most cases to buy bulk - everything for a good price. What small scale beginner cannot do with limited budget.

Same where I live. Also Eastern Europe. You need to build name and trust in order to proceed to collectors who have decent quantities of material. Use internet marketplaces to advertise yourself etc. Be creative, fair and honest. It is uncommon in this field to find trustworthy, fair and honest refiner, who does the job in time and for fair revenue. People know this and the right ones stick to you.
Work smart, not hard - that is the rule which apply in this business.

I also do not find old soviet material by myself. But I found people who have access to such material in fair quantities and are willing to sell it to me. For fair price of course. No shorts, no low-balls, fair deals - they know what they are selling.

It start very slow from beginning, but as you go, you gain experience, in chemistry, apparatus build-up, negotiation, selling PMs etc.
For me, it took few years to cross the boarderline - that I do not spend time to search for the material, but other people came with it to let it refined or purchased by me. By the time, you are left with few trusty people that supply the material to you on semi-regular basis, and that is probably the best operating model for small refiner. Something bit more than hobby, but not your primary income.


----------



## Alondro (Aug 18, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> This is new to me, any one else?
> 
> Usually when people use poormans they use only nitrates and water.
> Sulfuric comes in to play when they try to make Nitric from Nitrates.
> And then either use the freezing or distillation method the get cleanish Nitric.


I've heard of that method. How well does it actually work to produce nitric acid that way?


----------



## Alondro (Aug 18, 2022)

orvi said:


> It is fairly normal that e-waste isn´t seen in obvious places. You need to build network of connections to make fair volume, and scrapyards and other easily looked channels will be no help for you - most of the times, they have deals with other well establish guys in the field. So they don´t leave anything for you. Unless you make better offer - which is in most cases to buy bulk - everything for a good price. What small scale beginner cannot do with limited budget.
> 
> Same where I live. Also Eastern Europe. You need to build name and trust in order to proceed to collectors who have decent quantities of material. Use internet marketplaces to advertise yourself etc. Be creative, fair and honest. It is uncommon in this field to find trustworthy, fair and honest refiner, who does the job in time and for fair revenue. People know this and the right ones stick to you.
> Work smart, not hard - that is the rule which apply in this business.
> ...


I managed to get a box of extraordinary boards from a decommissioned 1976 nuclear launch control system. The components are so richly covered and filled with PMs, I'm holding back on processing them until I perfect all my methods, especially palladium recovery as these have large early-type MLCCs, with huge electrodes that appear to be pure palladium. I don't want to rush and ruin such incredible recovery potential!


----------



## Shark (Aug 18, 2022)

Alondro said:


> I've heard of that method. How well does it actually work to produce nitric acid that way?


Which way? The method originally discussed doesn’t make nitric that can be bottled and used later. The method originally discussed is what I term “made in situ” or made as needed.


----------



## swaminair (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I put all solution in to waste bucket and I will process letter with copper I have there more than half gram


Mate thank you for sharing this information, I saw HNO3 preparation needs sodium nitrate with hcl and the yield with a piece of copper with it gives poor diluted nitric acid.I haven't tested it, but I think only concentrated Nitric can give better yields.
And a request for you which type of ram you had refined can you explain the models of ram, only DDR or DDR2 and DDR3 because the avaialble are the modern rams even ddr4 which re the only available for scrap at price equivalent to one gram of gold.
so before purchasing one kilogram I have to pay one gram equivalent , most of our forum inmates show that only 2 grams and in rare good cases upto 3.5 are availed.
so kindly post which type of rams and pure double side gold coated rams yield this or with mild coloured or silvery quoted rams ..this is the risky part where I am standing while purchasing rams.as vendors try to sell the rams in a mix.
so your sharing will be of immense help to me.
To say about pricing I am not greedy to pluck the entire gold from the ram seller at a fraction and enjoy the yield,but to avoid the risk of loosing money if I spend for 1 kg/1gram price the resultant is the risk I face.
Any way I am happy that most of the members had refined rams and have a happy sharing and being in the forum is like a warm up.
I also request "ORVI" to share his experience with this type of rams as your experience is different where military sort of /server /old rams became invisible in the sellers arena.
Thanks for your sharing again.
regards
swami nair


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

swaminair said:


> Mate thank you for sharing this information, I saw HNO3 preparation needs sodium nitrate with hcl and the yield with a piece of copper with it gives poor diluted nitric acid.I haven't tested it, but I think only concentrated Nitric can give better yields.
> And a request for you which type of ram you had refined can you explain the models of ram, only DDR or DDR2 and DDR3 because the avaialble are the modern rams even ddr4 which re the only available for scrap at price equivalent to one gram of gold.
> so before purchasing one kilogram I have to pay one gram equivalent , most of our forum inmates show that only 2 grams and in rare good cases upto 3.5 are availed.
> so kindly post which type of rams and pure double side gold coated rams yield this or with mild coloured or silvery quoted rams ..this is the risky part where I am standing while purchasing rams.as vendors try to sell the rams in a mix.
> ...


mixed rams old from 386 486 server rams , printer rams sdram ddram ddram2 all types but I process only the fingers the IC no , and the finger I proces in combination with card fingers , I don't know why but in general gold fingers from don't give a big yeld like fingers from card.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> mixed rams old from 386 486 server rams , printer rams sdram ddram ddram2 all types but I process only the fingers the IC no , and the finger I proces in combination with card fingers , I don't know why but in general gold fingers from don't give a big yeld like fingers from card.


gold fingers from rams don't give a big yeld like fingers from cards


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

swaminair said:


> Mate thank you for sharing this information, I saw HNO3 preparation needs sodium nitrate with hcl and the yield with a piece of copper with it gives poor diluted nitric acid.I haven't tested it, but I think only concentrated Nitric can give better yields.
> And a request for you which type of ram you had refined can you explain the models of ram, only DDR or DDR2 and DDR3 because the avaialble are the modern rams even ddr4 which re the only available for scrap at price equivalent to one gram of gold.
> so before purchasing one kilogram I have to pay one gram equivalent , most of our forum inmates show that only 2 grams and in rare good cases upto 3.5 are availed.
> so kindly post which type of rams and pure double side gold coated rams yield this or with mild coloured or silvery quoted rams ..this is the risky part where I am standing while purchasing rams.as vendors try to sell the rams in a mix.
> ...


me I love the cards , the cards are my life


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

swaminair said:


> Mate thank you for sharing this information, I saw HNO3 preparation needs sodium nitrate with hcl and the yield with a piece of copper with it gives poor diluted nitric acid.I haven't tested it, but I think only concentrated Nitric can give better yields.
> And a request for you which type of ram you had refined can you explain the models of ram, only DDR or DDR2 and DDR3 because the avaialble are the modern rams even ddr4 which re the only available for scrap at price equivalent to one gram of gold.
> so before purchasing one kilogram I have to pay one gram equivalent , most of our forum inmates show that only 2 grams and in rare good cases upto 3.5 are availed.
> so kindly post which type of rams and pure double side gold coated rams yield this or with mild coloured or silvery quoted rams ..this is the risky part where I am standing while purchasing rams.as vendors try to sell the rams in a mix.
> ...


but from 1kg of ram fingers you will get 3 grams


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

swaminair said:


> Mate thank you for sharing this information, I saw HNO3 preparation needs sodium nitrate with hcl and the yield with a piece of copper with it gives poor diluted nitric acid.I haven't tested it, but I think only concentrated Nitric can give better yields.
> And a request for you which type of ram you had refined can you explain the models of ram, only DDR or DDR2 and DDR3 because the avaialble are the modern rams even ddr4 which re the only available for scrap at price equivalent to one gram of gold.
> so before purchasing one kilogram I have to pay one gram equivalent , most of our forum inmates show that only 2 grams and in rare good cases upto 3.5 are availed.
> so kindly post which type of rams and pure double side gold coated rams yield this or with mild coloured or silvery quoted rams ..this is the risky part where I am standing while purchasing rams.as vendors try to sell the rams in a mix.
> ...


20 minute ago is arrive the courier with my order FORMIC ACID I will start processing PT and pd for the first time


----------



## GoIdman (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> Romania sucks you can't find ewaste.
> Are some places where the people sell used stuff but there you can find only gipsy and old people who sell clothes and old broken phones with 5 euro and rarely you see somebody who sell a pentium 4 motherboard with 10 euro the people are crazy I was 2 month ago in Romania and I was in a place like this and people sell only junk.
> You can not find Soviet stuff with pd becouse the communist Romania was a closed country like North Korea in this days.
> Only one thing is possible to make to speak with somebody from junkyards and buy just the BGA chips or 3 leg transistor with 10 cents that big one becouse the price of iron is 14 cents an for more people will be worth to look on old stuff for transistors.


Hi Mythen10,

Where exactly are you in Romania that you cannot find e-waste? If you go to flea markets there is a ton of e-waste scattered all across the market, yes it is not all in one place, but you can get a pretty good bargain if collecting. And also you can make "friends" who can then collect it for you. 
And believe me, there are tons of soviet era stuff all around the country, from lab electronics to universities, schools and so on. Just have to travel there and ask for it.

Regarding the Psyhedelic stuff, your plugged in mate  ......donno if the authorities will agree if you do some nasty stuff.

Learn a lot, read Hoke`s book and don`t mix PM refining with other psychoactive substances, will not be good for your health.

Be safe,

Pete


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> 20 minute ago is arrive the courier with my order FORMIC ACID I will start processing PT and pd for the first time


Nice, where do you have Pt and Pd?


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

GoIdman said:


> Hi Mythen10,
> 
> Where exactly are you in Romania that you cannot find e-waste? If you go to flea markets there is a ton of e-waste scattered all across the market, yes it is not all in one place, but you can get a pretty good bargain if collecting. And also you can make "friends" who can then collect it for you.
> And believe me, there are tons of soviet era stuff all around the country, from lab electronics to universities, schools and so on. Just have to travel there and ask for it.
> ...


I'm from Romania but I don stay in Romania I stay in another country


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Nice, where do you have Pt and Pd?


I have from relays and pd PT wires from vintage diodes


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Nice, where do you have Pt and Pd?


I find in some Norway vintage ewaste around 35 diodes with wires wich are from platinum with Wolfram without any silver the sncl test was orange


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Nice, where do you have Pt and Pd?


the wire from diodes are that from my photo, that are with palladium, the colour of diodes was green with two contacts(not point contact) one on top and another on bottom wich also contain palladium.


----------



## GoIdman (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I'm from Romania but I don stay in Romania I stay in another country


Oh I see. Still be safe


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Nice, where do you have Pt and Pd?


I see using formic acid is the easiest, quickest and cheapest way( is not necessary to concentrate the solution and is not any problem is solution have copper) to get PGM out from any stuff


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

GoIdman said:


> Oh I see. Still be safe


I don't use drugs I read that book to find the reason why the wife of Alexander Shlugin kill him


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I don't use drugs I read that book to find the reason why the wife of Alexander Shlugin kill him





GoIdman said:


> Oh I see. Still be safe





GoIdman said:


> Oh I see. Still be safeas work for DEA





GoIdman said:


> Oh I see. Still be safe


Sasha it worked for DEA


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> the wire from diodes are that from my photo, that are with palladium, the colour of diodes was green with two contacts(not point contact) one on top and another on bottom wich also contain palladium.


In old Soviet stuff that may be so.
But not in any western stuff I have heard about.
Pd can be found in the actual block of MLCCs.
Maybe Orvi has some additional information.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> Sasha it worked for DEA


What happened here?
Did you accidentally make an error in your quotes.
Goldman said nothing about DEA?


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> What happened here?
> Did you accidentally make an error in your quotes.
> Goldman said nothing about DEA?


he say to stay safe with psychedelics and I say him ,, I don't use drugs ,, and I informed him that psychedelic book it was written by a DEA agent.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> In old Soviet stuff that may be so.
> But not in any western stuff I have heard about.
> Pd can be found in the actual block of MLCCs.
> Maybe Orvi has some additional information.


palladium diodes you can find in vintage x-ray machine are same diodes like Soviet diodes


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> palladium diodes you can find in vintage x-ray machine are same diodes like Soviet diodes


but are only few diodes in a X ray machine and is possible to be silver wire , I don't know if all x-rays have palladium wire in diodes


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> he say to stay safe with psychedelics and I say him ,, I don't use drugs ,, and I informed him that psychedelic book it was written by a DEA agent.


I asked because this looked strange.
He said:*Oh I see. Still be safe.* and your quote made it look like he said this:

That was why asked if you had an accident with the quoting system.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> but are only few diodes in a X ray machine and is possible to be silver wire , I don't know if all x-rays have palladium wire in diodes


I don’t think many if any components has wires of PMs except some rare Ta caps with Silver casing and silver wires.
Where do you have the photo?


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I don’t think many if any components has wires of PMs except some rare Ta caps with Silver casing and silver wires.
> Where do you have the photo?


I make 2 days ago ,at this I work right now


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I don’t think many if any components has wires of PMs except some rare Ta caps with Silver casing and silver wires.
> Where do you have the photo?


I have around 400 grams palladium wires the sncl test show me black and I test with fire and after burn get a blueish oxide film


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I have around 400 grams palladium wires the sncl test show me black and I test with fire and after burn get a blueish oxide film


If you actually have Pd wires, why not melt them directly to a button and sell it. Much safer and cheaper.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> the wire from diodes are that from my photo, that are with palladium, the colour of diodes was green with two contacts(not point contact) one on top and another on bottom wich also contain palladium.


I can’t find a photo in this thread , where can we find a photo of your diodes?


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

i


Yggdrasil said:


> I can’t find a photo in this thread , where can we find a photo of your diodes?


I have 2 diodes intact I make a movie in 10 minute and I share


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I can’t find a photo in this thread , where can we find a photo of your diodes?


I make a movie right now with the diodes but I have another tips black colour


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I can’t find a photo in this thread , where can we find a photo of your diodes?


o the file is too large


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I can’t find a photo in this thread , where can we find a photo of your diodes?


this are I test with sncl and fire


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I can’t find a photo in this thread , where can we find a photo of your diodes?


I find 3 diodes not 2 I have one intact is in picture but on internet I don't find any information this are Soviet from 80'


----------



## butcher (Aug 19, 2022)

The picture looks more like a wire wound resistor, although some soviet wire may contain values, more likely the wire is nichrome or a type of Kanthal wire, alloys of iron which are similar to stainless steels alloyed with chromium which gives it oxidation resistance, which also makes it resistant to acids.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 19, 2022)

butcher said:


> The picture looks more like a wire wound resistor, although some soviet wire may contain values, more likely the wire is nichrome or a type of Kanthal wire, alloys of iron which are similar to stainless steels alloyed with chromium which gives it oxidation resistance, which also makes it resistant to acids.


I tend to agree, if the pictures showed the text better we could search on that to see what it is.
But they sure are big


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

butcher said:


> The picture looks more like a wire wound resistor, although some soviet wire may contain values, more likely the wire is nichrome or a type of Kanthal wire, alloys of iron which are similar to stainless steels alloyed with chromium which gives it oxidation resistance, which also makes it resistant to acids.


I test the wire with sncl and turn black I don't know


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I tend to agree, if the pictures showed the text better we could search on that to see what it is.
> But they sure are big


now you can see what is write


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 19, 2022)

This is most likely a resistor 40w 120M ohms.
Which means most likely that the wire is some kind of resistor wire. Unless it came from some high end space military thing I doubt there are PMs in there. If you can, melt it and get it shot by XRF.
Then you have another input.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> This is most likely a resistor 40w 120M ohms.
> Which means most likely that the wire is some kind of resistor wire. Unless it came from some high end space military thing I doubt there are PMs in there. If you can, melt it and get it shot by XRF.
> Then you have another input.


I don't know what is but the sncl test turn black and when I burn with a flame make a blueis film


----------



## swaminair (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> mixed rams old from 386 486 server rams , printer rams sdram ddram ddram2 all types but I process only the fingers the IC no , and the finger I proces in combination with card fingers , I don't know why but in general gold fingers from don't give a big yeld like fingers from card.


Thank you for the information mate but what are card fingers usually ram memory older cards of DDR (128mb sort of ) ,but do you mean card fingers as "cards of memory rams or cards of graphic for play...(graphic cards).Can't get any such in the market for sale as many neglect those graphic card fingers as low yields.

* had any members tested only with ddr2 and ddr3 yields if some members had their experience with ddr2 and ddr3 please clarify.*

regards
swami nair


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

swaminair said:


> Thank you for the information mate but what are card fingers usually ram memory older cards of DDR (128mb sort of ) ,but do you mean card fingers as "cards of memory rams or cards of graphic for play...(graphic cards).Can't get any such in the market for sale as many neglect those graphic card fingers as low yields.
> 
> * had any members tested only with ddr2 and ddr3 yields if some members had their experience with ddr2 and ddr3 please clarify.*
> 
> ...


cards any kind of circuit bord who have gold plated fingers connector or pin connector


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> This is most likely a resistor 40w 120M ohms.
> Which means most likely that the wire is some kind of resistor wire. Unless it came from some high end space military thing I doubt there are PMs in there. If you can, melt it and get it shot by XRF.
> Then you have another input.


bat I have another type  in this movie are 3 wire ,,resistors,, and he say is possible to be silver , I have exact that type but from Soviet phone central and sncl test show me black positive for palladium


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> cards any kind of circuit bord who have gold plated fingers connector or pin connector


like that ,, resistor,, from the middle I have from Soviet phone central is identic with that


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 19, 2022)

Congratulations butcher on your 10,000th post! You have contributed so much to the forum, and we thank you!

Dave


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

butcher said:


> The picture looks more like a wire wound resistor, although some soviet wire may contain values, more likely the wire is nichrome or a type of Kanthal wire, alloys of iron which are similar to stainless steels alloyed with chromium which gives it oxidation resistance, which also makes it resistant to acids.


this is non magnetic and after is dissolved in aqua regia the solution get the colour green


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I don't know what is but the sncl test turn black and when I burn with a flame make a blueis film


Just relaying the info online.
The design is definitely a resistor and the markings indicate the same.
If one use an Oxyacetylene torch it should melt ok.
And if you have a button it is easy to shoot it with an XRF.
Just make sure it is in proper mode with proper libraries.


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> This is most likely a resistor 40w 120M ohms.
> Which means most likely that the wire is some kind of resistor wire. Unless it came from some high end space military thing I doubt there are PMs in there. If you can, melt it and get it shot by XRF.
> Then you have another input.


like that ,, resistor,, from the middle I have from Soviet phone central is identic with that


mythen10 said:


> this is non magnetic and after is dissolved in aqua regia the solution get the colour green





Yggdrasil said:


> Just relaying the info online.
> The design is definitely a resistor and the markings indicate the same.
> If one use an Oxyacetylene torch it should melt ok.
> And if you have a button it is easy to shoot it with an XRF.
> Just make sure it is in proper mode with proper libraries.


I have my oxy/propane torch but I don't ha xrf


----------



## Yggdrasil (Aug 19, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> like that ,, resistor,, from the middle I have from Soviet phone central is identic with that
> 
> 
> 
> I have my oxy/propane torch but I don't ha xrf


Bring the button to someone that have


----------



## mythen10 (Aug 19, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Bring the button to someone that have


I don't know anybody my jeweler don't have


----------



## Rhpos (Sep 1, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Sulfuric do not dissolve Gold, unless it is used in an electrolytic cell. And even then it is not the Sulfuric acid, but the Persulfuric acid created by the voltage very close to the anode.
> So if it actually dissolves Gold it is likely that your Nitrates or Sulfuric is contaminated with Chloride of some kind.


Definitely. Nitric and sulfuric mixed will not dissolve gold, without something else present. Otherwise, there'd be no need for aq. reg.


----------



## orvi (Sep 1, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> I find 3 diodes not 2 I have one intact is in picture but on internet I don't find any information this are Soviet from 80'


Yes, these are wire resistors. And yes, old Soviet resistors could have some PGMs in wiring. To my knowledge palladium positive test should give you deep green colour if diluted. When gold or palladium are very concentrated, it tend to be misleading for untrained eye. Try to dilute the solution and test again - watch how the drop react with tested solution on the interface - if unstirred, you should be able to clearly see the greenish tinge.

Do not trust oxidation tests, nickel, stainless steel, kanthal, nichrome... All of that oxidize to provide plentiful of colors 

Also, when you dissolve the material in AR, you can clearly distinguish PGMs (PdPt) from nickel or nichrome, by the different coloured solutions. Both are quite resistant and do not react very quick, but PGMs give you orange/red solutions, while NiCr and Ni give you green solutions. This, in combination with positive stannous is quite strong proof of PGMs presence.


----------



## orvi (Sep 1, 2022)

Altough not all components, they marked components with precious metals content with the rhombus mark, circled red on the photo. If you find this mark on some scrap, it is very very likely (almost certain) that it contain PMs - Ag, Au, Pt, Pd or Rh. 
But it do not apply in reverse - that if the rhombus mark is missing, there are no PMs. Many times, there are PMs and marking is missing. Some facilities used also triangle and square markings... But they aren´t that certain in terms of probability as rhombus.


----------



## orvi (Sep 1, 2022)

Like these - PdPt MLCCs, relays and ICs (where gold content is quite obvious from first sight, so not very much of them is marked).


----------



## Golddigger76 (Sep 1, 2022)

Thanks Orvi !!!!
This is a very useful bit of information that I will be able to use from now on !!!


----------



## mythen10 (Sep 7, 2022)

orvi said:


> Yes, these are wire resistors. And yes, old Soviet resistors could have some PGMs in wiring. To my knowledge palladium positive test should give you deep green colour if diluted. When gold or palladium are very concentrated, it tend to be misleading for untrained eye. Try to dilute the solution and test again - watch how the drop react with tested solution on the interface - if unstirred, you should be able to clearly see the greenish tinge.
> 
> Do not trust oxidation tests, nickel, stainless steel, kanthal, nichrome... All of that oxidize to provide plentiful of colors
> 
> Also, when you dissolve the material in AR, you can clearly distinguish PGMs (PdPt) from nickel or nichrome, by the different coloured solutions. Both are quite resistant and do not react very quick, but PGMs give you orange/red solutions, while NiCr and Ni give you green solutions. This, in combination with positive stannous is quite strong proof of PGMs presence.


when I try to precipitate palladium from this resistor wire with sodium carbonate and formic acid and I failed because on the bottom of beaker don't was any palladium and after all of this I pour the solution out I find on the wall of beaker a very fine black powder but don't was a big quantitie and I take the powder with a paper .
Is possible that black fine powder from beakers wall to be palladium?


----------



## mythen10 (Sep 7, 2022)

orvi said:


> Altough not all components, they marked components with precious metals content with the rhombus mark, circled red on the photo. If you find this mark on some scrap, it is very very likely (almost certain) that it contain PMs - Ag, Au, Pt, Pd or Rh.
> But it do not apply in reverse - that if the rhombus mark is missing, there are no PMs. Many times, there are PMs and marking is missing. Some facilities used also triangle and square markings... But they aren´t that certain in terms of probability as rhombus.
> View attachment 51994


probably this is the reason sncl test show me positive for palladium, I will try to buy some DMG(not the money are problems,the problem is availablity where I am) and drop I see DMG drop of palladium is easy quick from dirty solutions with base metals


----------



## orvi (Sep 7, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> when I try to precipitate palladium from this resistor wire with sodium carbonate and formic acid and I failed because on the bottom of beaker don't was any palladium and after all of this I pour the solution out I find on the wall of beaker a very fine black powder but don't was a big quantitie and I take the powder with a paper .
> Is possible that black fine powder from beakers wall to be palladium?


How did you performed the reduction ? It is a slow reaction requiring prolonged heating and good pH adjustment. 
Pd on the walls is real, it tend to form mirrors also. 
It does not necessarily mean there is lot of precious metals in the wire, if it is marked with rhombus. Also hard to just say it is palladium without some clear evidence.


----------



## mythen10 (Sep 7, 2022)

orvi said:


> Like these - PdPt MLCCs, relays and ICs (where gold content is quite obvious from first sight, so not very much of them is marked).


I find in that type of relay pure 24 k gold contacts From 22 relay I collect 2.7 gr 24 k gold and I have another relays with pure palladium and platinum contacts


----------



## mythen10 (Sep 7, 2022)

orvi said:


> How did you performed the reduction ? It is a slow reaction requiring prolonged heating and good pH adjustment.
> Pd on the walls is real, it tend to form mirrors also.
> It does not necessarily mean there is lot of precious metals in the wire, if it is marked with rhombus. Also hard to just say it is palladium without some clear evidence.


I follow this procedure


----------



## mythen10 (Sep 7, 2022)

orvi said:


> How did you performed the reduction ? It is a slow reaction requiring prolonged heating and good pH adjustment.
> Pd on the walls is real, it tend to form mirrors also.
> It does not necessarily mean there is lot of precious metals in the wire, if it is marked with rhombus. Also hard to just say it is palladium without some clear evidence.


yes I believe that was palladium because the sncl test don't lye


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 8, 2022)

I assume If there are any Pt in there it is very small and maybe not worth collecting or wasting Aqua Regias over it.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 8, 2022)

It is dangerous to do and you would get a good yield. Super dangerous.


----------



## Alondro (Sep 8, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> It is dangerous to do and you would get a good yield. Super dangerous.



I have about 300 of those. But a few are the REALLY old ones, and use a gold alloy coating. Those are reddish-brown in color.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 8, 2022)

Yes I meant to say he went all threw that and got very little Pt. You are better off with a Pt coin if you could afford it and dissolve it in 70 percent Nitric acid. Poorman chemist once did this with Pt and Palladium they were a nightmare to extract (Pd was tho).


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 19, 2022)

Hmm prob sulfuric acid contamation. Why don't u try making more Nitric acid by carefully adding Potassium Nitrate 250 g to 500 ml of concentrated sulfuric acid 98%? Keep in mind this is very dangerous and should only be done if you know what you're doing. I made Aqua Regias with 200 magnesium nitrate and 330 ml of 31 percent Hydrochloric acid a makeshift material to dissolve metals (Mo, Au, etc). I refluxed and the NO2 destroyed some of my rubber hoses that vent the gas.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 19, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> Yes I meant to say he went all threw that and got very little Pt. You are better off with a Pt coin if you could afford it and dissolve it in 70 percent Nitric acid. Poorman chemist once did this with Pt and Palladium they were a nightmare to extract (Pd was tho).


Pt will not dissolve in Nitric, Pd do.
Pt may follow the Pd to a certain degree though.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 19, 2022)

Very slowly in hot concentrated Nitric and HCl Poorman chem said but very slowly (He said a bitch to dissolve).


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 19, 2022)

Pt that is. Extremely hard to do.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 19, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> Pt that is. Extremely hard to do.


Pt will dissolve in hot AR not very fast though so high surface are is beneficial.
Pd will dissolve in Nitric alone.


----------



## mythen10 (Oct 14, 2022)

orvi said:


> Altough not all components, they marked components with precious metals content with the rhombus mark, circled red on the photo. If you find this mark on some scrap, it is very very likely (almost certain) that it contain PMs - Ag, Au, Pt, Pd or Rh.
> But it do not apply in reverse - that if the rhombus mark is missing, there are no PMs. Many times, there are PMs and marking is missing. Some facilities used also triangle and square markings... But they aren´t that certain in terms of probability as rhombus.
> View attachment 51994


yes is true that wire resistor contain palladium


----------



## orvi (Oct 14, 2022)

mythen10 said:


> yes is true that wire resistor contain palladium


Very very few of them contain precious metals. Rhombus marking is a good lead and there is very high chance you have them present. Otherwise it´s lottery. Most of power resistor wires are Nichrome, Kanthal or other base metals alloys containing Ni, Cr and Al. Particularly nichrome is quite resistent to nitric dissolution. And even AR is chewing it relatively slowly. Also, colour of the solution will be faint greenish blue, not Pd-coloured.


----------

